

Smoke alarm monitoring via audio - ssewell
https://www.leeo.com/

======
natch
At first blush, this is a device that should not have to exist. The alarms
should have their own built in notifications.

But in real life, almost nobody is going to replace everything in their house
with connected versions overnight. So this fills a gap in the meantime.

I just hope the team is thinking beyond just smoke and CO2 detectors...
there's a LOT more potential here.

And I wish they would have the notification go to a webhook instead of (or in
addition to) the mobile device. I'd like to control what happens with
notifications myself, thank you.

~~~
ssewell
Agreed. My first reaction to seeing this site was, "why on earth would I want
this over something like Nest Protect?".

Then I realized it's a stopgap provision for people who don't want to replace
all their smoke detectors with new devices.

An optional webhook is a great idea. All notification mechanisms should
support it.

